# 4 Horse with 14ft LQ Bunkhouse



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

The biggest thing I can think of on all aluminum trailers is corrosion. Pull the floor mats clear out and check the floors. Also check underneath the trailer especially if its a Midwest located trailer. Also keep in mind that a 4 horse/14' LQ is going to be around 40 foot long (my 3 horse/12'LQ with mid tack is 39 feet long) and can be a challenge depending on where you go with it. Having been a "big rig" driver in the past and also working in a trailer maintenance shop, the top three maintenance items were always corrosion, wiring, and brakes. Most horse trailers do not get near the maintenance they should, so look hard. Scotch-lock wire connectors are problems waiting to happen and are typical on most trailers. Make sure all the brakes work and are adjusted properly. I like some of features of the Bison trailers better ..... better door latches and the like. And newer is generally better (potentially less use, but not always). Look hard at the roof and interior of the LQ for water damage. I perfer a one piece roof to one with a bunch of seams. Most LQ trailers are over-priced (especially from a dealer). I spent over 6 months shopping around before I found one like I wanted at a reasonable price. I did notice that 4 horse trailers are generally cheaper than 3 horse (less demand). Also look at the tires and make sure they are the correct load rating for the trailer (check the GVR on the trailer data plate) as good tires are expensive and don't always get replaced with the correct load rating to save money. Hope this helps and good luck shopping.


----------

